
Google says the Pixel has the best smartphone camera ever. Here’s its proof - datguacdoh
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/7/13207382/google-pixel-xl-camera-photography-samples
======
tracymorgan8520
No proof needed. I fully trust DxOMark in that area and I think that iPhone
got some serious competition with Pixel.

